# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  WIND Αλλαγές στις χρεώσεις περιαγωγής στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση

## stelakis1914

Η WIND Ελλάς ανακοινώνει τις παρακάτω αλλαγές στις χρεώσεις περιαγωγής:

   1. Βασικές Χρεώσεις περιαγωγής εντός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης για συνδρομητές συμβολαίου, ιδιώτες και επαγγελματίες, συνδρομητές καρτοσύνδεσης και συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής WIND & Q από 15/6/2017

Οι συνδρομητές που βρίσκονται σε προγράμματα με ενσωματωμένη χρήση και δεν έχουν επιλέξει ένα από τα διαθέσιμα οικονομικά πακέτα περιαγωγής, θα μπορούν να καταναλώνουν τα  ενσωματωμένα λεπτά ομιλίας, SMS, MMS και MB  για χρήση εντός της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση. Δεν είναι διαθέσιμα κατά την περιαγωγή στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση ενσωματωμένα λεπτά ομιλίας  ή/και SMS προς WIND & Q. Επιπλέον, MBs τα οποία αποδίδονται σε συνδρομητές χωρίς κόστος και στα πλαίσια προωθητικών ενεργειών, δεν θα είναι διαθέσιμα κατά την περιαγωγή στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. 

Για τους συνδρομητές που δεν διαθέτουν ενσωματωμένα λεπτά ομιλίας, SMS, MMS και MB ή τα έχουν καταναλώσει όλα, η χρέωση για χρήση εντός της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης θα γίνεται σύμφωνα με τις εθνικές χρεώσεις επικοινωνίας του προγράμματός τους (προς όλους ή προς λοιπά εθνικά δίκτυα κινητής).

Οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις εντός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης δεν θα χρεώνονται.

Τα ανωτέρω δεν ισχύουν σε περιπτώσεις μόνιμης περιαγωγής.

   2. Αλλαγές στη υπηρεσίαWIND Roamer για ιδιώτες συνδρομητές συμβολαίου, συνδρομητές καρτοσύνδεσης, εταιρικούς συνδρομητές συμβολαίου σε όλα τα μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγράμματα και συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής WIND & Q από 15/6/2017


 H υπηρεσία θα ισχύει μόνο για περιαγωγή σε χώρες εκτός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (Ζώνες 2 & 3 για συνδρομητές WIND και 1α, 2 & 3 για τους συνδρομητές Q)    Στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση οι συνδρομητές θα χρεώνονται σύμφωνα με τις βασικές χρεώσεις περιαγωγής που αναφέρονται στην ενότητα Ι.    Οι χρεώσεις και τα χαρακτηριστικά της υπηρεσίας στις Ζώνες 2 & 3 (1α, 2 & 3 για τους συνδρομητές Q) δεν αλλάζουν    Κατάργηση της υπηρεσίας WIND Roamer για εταιρικούς συνδρομητές συμβολαίου στα εμπορικά διαθέσιμα προγραμμάτα W Business, Business to ALL & Business Control και εμπορική διάθεση νέας υπηρεσίας περιαγωγής WIND Business Roamer για εταιρικούς συνδρομητές συμβολαίου στα παραπάνω προγράμματα από 15/06/2017    Η υπηρεσία WIND Roamer δεν θα είναι διαθέσιμη για νέες ενεργοποιήσεις στους συνδρομητές των εμπορικά διαθέσιμων προγραμμάτων W Business, Business to ALL & Business Control. Η υπηρεσία θα απενεργοποιηθεί αυτόματα στις 14/06/2017 από όλους τους συνδρομητές στα παραπάνω προγράμματα. Οι συνδρομητές θα χρεώνονται σύμφωνα με τις βασικές χρεώσεις περιαγωγής εκτός αν επιλέξουν να ενεργοποιήσουν την καινούρια υπηρεσία WIND Business Roamer.    Η υπηρεσία WIND Business Roamer προσφέρεται με μηνιαίο πάγιο 2,99€ και προσφέρει προνομιακές χρεώσεις για ομιλία στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και στις χώρες των Ζωνών 2 & 3:    Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση: Για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις πρώτα θα καταναλώνουν τα ενσωματωμένα λεπτά ομιλίας του προγράμματος ή του πακέτου τους χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση και στη συνέχεια θα ισχύουν οι χρεώσεις του WIND Business Roamer: 0,40€/ εξερχόμενη κλήση για τα πρώτα 3 λεπτά ομιλίας και μετά 0,30€/λεπτό. Οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις δεν χρεώνονται.    Χώρες των ζωνών 2&3: Οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις χρεώνονται με μόνο 2,5€ για τα πρώτα 2 λεπτά ομιλίας και μετά με 0,342€/λεπτό. Οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις χρεώνονται με 2,5€ ανά κλήση και μέγιστη διάρκεια 30’. Μετά τα 30 λεπτά η χρέωση στις εισερχόμενες ακολουθεί τις εκάστοτε χρεώσεις περιαγωγής.

3.    Εμπορική διάθεση νέου πακέτου περιαγωγής για συνδρομητές συμβολαίου από 05/07/2017

α λεπτά που περιλαμβάνονται στο πακέτο ισχύουν για εξερχόμενες & εισερχόμενες κλήσεις από και προς χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης κατά τη διάρκεια περιαγωγήςΤα SMS που περιλαμβάνονται στο πακέτο ισχύουν για μηνύματα που αποστέλλονται από και προς χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης κατά τη διάρκεια περιαγωγήςΤα δωρεάν MB ισχύουν μόνο για κίνηση δεδομένων κατά την περιαγωγή στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.Η δωρεάν χρήση ισχύει για 7 μέρες από την αγορά του πακέτου. Τα λεπτά ομιλίας, SMS και ΜΒ που δεν καταναλώνονται στο διάστημα των 7 ημερών θα χάνονται,Το πακέτο είναι διαθέσιμο για ιδιώτες συνδρομητές συμβολαίου στα προγράμματα W, WIND to ALL και Καρτοσύνδεσης.Τα ενσωματωμένα λεπτά χρεώνονται ανά δευτερόλεπτο με ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης τα 60 δευτερόλεπτα.Τα δωρεάν ΜΒ των Πακέτων καταναλώνονται ανά ΚΒ.Το πακέτο ενεργοποιείται έως 10 φορές ανά 30 μέρες.Μετά την κατανάλωση των ενσωματωμένων ΜΒ, η χρέωση γίνεται σύμφωνα με τον ισχύοντα τιμοκατάλογο περιαγωγής για χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (Ζώνη 1). 


4.     Εμπορική διάθεση νέου πακέτου περιαγωγής για συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής από 15/06/2017
Το νέο πακέτο περιαγωγής για συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής προσφέρει 100 λεπτά για εξερχόμενες και εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, 20 SMS και 300ΜΒ με κόστος ενεργοποίησης 4€ και διάρκεια 3 ημέρες.



    Τα λεπτά που περιλαμβάνονται στο πακέτο ισχύουν για εξερχόμενες και εισερχόμενες κλήσεις από και προς χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης κατά τη διάρκεια περιαγωγής.    Τα SMS που περιλαμβάνονται στο πακέτο ισχύουν για μηνύματα που αποστέλλονται από και προς χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης κατά τη διάρκεια περιαγωγής.    Τα δωρεάν MB ισχύουν μόνο για κίνηση δεδομένων κατά την περιαγωγή στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.    Η δωρεάν χρήση ισχύει για 3 μέρες από την αγορά του πακέτου. Τα λεπτά ομιλίας, SMS και ΜΒ που δεν καταναλώνονται στο διάστημα των 3 ημερών θα χάνονται. Το πακέτο είναι διαθέσιμο για συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής F2G, WIND Card και Q Card.    Τα ενσωματωμένα λεπτά χρεώνονται ανά δευτερόλεπτο με ελάχιστη διάρκεια τα 3 λεπτά.    Τα δωρεάν ΜΒ των Πακέτων καταναλώνονται ανά ΚΒ.    Το πακέτο ενεργοποιείται έως 4 φορές ανά 30 μέρες.    Μετά την κατανάλωση των ενσωματωμένων ΜΒ, η χρέωση γίνεται σύμφωνα με τον ισχύοντα τιμοκατάλογο περιαγωγής για χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (Ζώνη 1).    Για την χρήση των δωρεάν MB από τα ενεργοποιημένα προπληρωµένα πακέτα ενσωματωμένης χρήσης ή και προσφορές απαιτείται διαθέσιµο υπόλοιπο τουλάχιστον 0,01€.

5. Αλλαγές και κατάργηση υπηρεσιών περιαγωγής από 15/06/2017

    Η υπηρεσία Data Roamer για συνδρομητές συμβολαίου, ιδιώτες και επαγγελματίες και συνδρομητές καρτοσύνδεσης καταργείται και δεν θα είναι διαθέσιμη για νέες ενεργοποιήσεις. Η υπηρεσία θα απενεργοποιηθεί αυτόματα από όλους τους συνδρομητές οι οποίοι από 15/6/2017 και μετά θα χρεώνονται σύμφωνα με τις βασικές χρεώσεις περιαγωγής.    Οι μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμες υπηρεσίες WIND euroTalk, WIND Euro4All & WIND euroData για συνδρομητές συμβολαίου και καρτοσύνδεσης καταργούνται και θα απενεργοποιηθούν αυτόματα από όλους τους συνδρομητές οι οποίοι από 15/6/2017 και μετά θα χρεώνονται σύμφωνα με τις βασικές χρεώσεις περιαγωγής.    Τα πακέτα Data2Roam και Q Data Travel καταργούνται δεν θα είναι διαθέσιμα για νέες ενεργοποιήσεις. Τελευταία ημέρα εμπορικής διάθεσης των πακέτων θα είναι η 14/6/2017.    Από 15/06/2017 η υπηρεσία International Talk & Roam που προσφέρει 120 λεπτά για διεθνείς κλήσεις προς 63 επιλεγμένες χώρες & Roaming στις χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, μετονομάζεται σε International Talk Plus. Από την ίδια ημερομηνία τα 120 λεπτά δεν θα μπορούν να καταναλωθούν για Roaming στις χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά της υπηρεσίας παραμένουν ως έχουν. Ισχύει για νέες και υφιστάμενες ενεργοποιήσεις.    Καταργούνται οι εκπτώσεις που αφορούν σε κίνηση περιαγωγής εντός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (Ζώνη 1) για όλους τους εταιρικούς συνδρομητές συμβολαίου από 15/06/2017

*
Πηγή: Wind*

----------

